# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  A Classical Ottoman Kilij by Osman Başkurt

## Sancar Ozer

I would like to present to you a great example of contemporary swordmaking in Turkey. This blade is forged by master Turkish swordmaker Osman Başkurt and is a perfect reproduction of a classical era (16th century) Ottoman kilij.  

The sword is named as HIZIR due its green color hilt, and the date of completion is May 6th which is the the traditional Hıdrellez festival in Turkey . The blade is influenced by sword of SULEYMAN THE MAGNIFICENT and the crossguard is influenced from I. SELIM sword and the hilt is carrying true shape of 16th century Ottoman swords 

The sword was forged from 1070 spring steel. Its weight is 784 gr, length 95 cm, thickness of spine is 7 mm and width at c.guard 3,9 and at spur 3,8 cm. P.O.B is at 17 cm from crossguard,  the grip is covered with green painted leather. Crossguard and pommel cape are also forged from steel; all decorations are engraved by hand.














You can see more pictures of this sword and many others in Osman Başkurt's facebook page dedicated to his sword making:
https://www.facebook.com/Ottomankilij/?fref=ts

----------


## David Edelen

That is a beautiful sword Sancar. Are they available for sale? I would love to have one. I have been trying to find out what sword this sword is used by the Saracen knight in the desert duel between he and Orlando Bloom in "Kingdom of Heaven". If I can find out who made it I am going to get it. its handle is very similar to yours but wider guard. Here is a link so you can watch the quick fight, or duel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFvSLJ7YD4k . Also, here are a couple of stills from it. Neve mind. I says my file is too big to post it here and I have no idea how to shrink it. 
Again, fine sword in that pic bro. 
David Edelen
Alabama

----------


## Osman B.

Hello David i am the one who forged the the classical era kilij. Thank you for your kind words on it. They are available for sale i am forging them only on orders not making a stock for them.
The sword you are looking for from the movie is very similiar to Early Type of Ottoman Turkish Kilij or Mamluk sword from those times.

----------


## David Edelen

THanks. And yes, it is a beautiful sword. How much do you charge for that sword in your pics, or one like it? Just curious. 
DE

----------


## Osman B.

thank you it costs approximately arround 1700 $

----------


## David Edelen

> thank you it costs approximately arround 1700 $


I could never afford it but it is beautiful. Gosh how I would love to have that sword. I have this sword, from Museum Replicas, Ltd, made by Windless Steelcrafts.
DE

----------


## Osman B.

David usually the prices are cheaper but this one all ornaments on it made by hand and took me so long to do it plus scabbard as well all with ornaments so thats why it is like this empty of it without ornanmets will cost 700 dollars  appproximately all hand forged but without ornaments just

----------


## David Edelen

Thanks. It is indeed a beautiful sword.

----------


## Osman B.

thank you very much for appreciation David.

----------

